# ATI Radeon HD 3600 Problem, kann keine Games starten :(



## freestyloo (31. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe die o.g. Grafikkarte schon länger, so 1 jahr, hat immer alles super funktioniert.
Aber letztens hab ich mir Penumbra insterliert und wenn ich es gestartet habe, stürzte es ab und zeigte mir eventuelle Fehler an!
Also hab ich mir gleich nen neuen Grafikkartentreiber geholt und insterliert. Und dan ging das Spiel immer noch nicht und habe mir für das Spiel ein pAtch geholt und dan gings.

So jetzt zum Problem:
Das Game Penumbra läuft einwandfrei nur dan wollte ich etwas anderes Spielen und was passiert es startet und stürtzt direckt ab! 
Und das ist mit allen Games die ich habe  Außer Penumbra!
So jetzt weiß ich nicht woran das liegt, vielleicht am Penumbra Patch das der meine Grafikeinstellung komplett umgekrempelt hat oder vielleicht am Grafikkartentreiber! Also ich geh davon aus das ich die Grafikkarte wieder richtig einstellen muss, aber ich weiß nicht wie das geht! Achja, bei einen Game zeigt der mir sogar an,wenn ich es starte, dass keine 3D Hardware insterliert ist!!! 

Ich bitte dringenst um eure Hilfe!!!

Gruß freestyloo


----------



## Lukecheater (31. März 2012)

Sind alle Treiber aktuell, auch für Board, Sound, etc.? Gibt es neue Versionen fürs Bios? Was für ein Netzteil hast du, was leistet das?


----------



## tapferertoaser (31. März 2012)

hast du treiber richtig deinstalliert und installiert ?
wie ist deine restliche hardware ?
hast du schon eine systemwiederherstellung durchgeführt ?


----------



## freestyloo (31. März 2012)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> hast du treiber richtig deinstalliert und installiert ?
> wie ist deine restliche hardware ?
> hast du schon eine systemwiederherstellung durchgeführt ?


 

Den Treiber habe ich richtig insterliert und meine hardware:
ATI Radeon HD 3600
AMD Atlon 64 x2 (2x3.0 GHz)
4 GB RAM
Windows XP
Sound on Bord (also keine soundkarte)

Also ne Systemwiederherstellung habe ich noch nicht durchgeführt, ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch keine ahnung wie das geht ^^ Also an der Hardware kanns nicht liegen hat vor den Penumbra und Grafikkartentreiber ja alles super funktioniert.


----------



## tapferertoaser (31. März 2012)

ok hast du vllt. den falschen treiber benutzt und systemwiederherstellung bei xp puh guck da ma : Systemwiederherstellung - Backup - Windows XP


----------



## Lukecheater (31. März 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Sind alle Treiber aktuell, auch für Board, Sound, etc.? Gibt es neue Versionen fürs Bios? Was für ein Netzteil hast du, was leistet das?


 
Ich frage nochmal: Hast du auch die anderen Treiber mal neu installiert? Hast du schonmal nachgeschaut ob es ein Bios-update gibt? Und welches Netzteil hast du bzw. wie viel Leistung hat das?


----------



## tapferertoaser (31. März 2012)

dazu fällt mir noch ein mach doch mal ein bios reset


----------



## freestyloo (1. April 2012)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> dazu fällt mir noch ein mach doch mal ein bios reset


 

Nen Bios reset?
Aba das kann doch auch nach hinten losgehen, ich meine das nachher garnichts mehr geht


----------



## tapferertoaser (1. April 2012)

freestyloo schrieb:


> Nen Bios reset?
> Aba das kann doch auch nach hinten losgehen, ich meine das nachher garnichts mehr geht



dachte ich auch erst aber von einem fachmann weiß ich das es ungefährlich ist und falls es doch nicht geht : "Einfach den PC von der Steckdose trennen, BIOS Batterie raus und 30s warten und alles wieder zusammen bauen/ stecken und es läuft in 99% der Fällen wieder."


----------



## Lukecheater (1. April 2012)

CMOS Reset ist völlig unbedenklich. Einfach Batterie rausnehmen etwas warten und wieder reinstecken.
Hast du denn mittlerweile mal alle Treiber neu installiert? Damit sind auch alle Treiber des Mainboards gemeint und Soundtreiber.
Hast du mal auf der Homepage vom Mainboard nach einem Bios-Update gesucht?
Du hast immer noch nicht diein komplettes System gepostet! Bitte poste die Daten deines Netzteils, damit dieses als Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen werden kann!


----------

